# Brazoria County



## Susie Byrd

There are bigger bucks than you think in Brazoria County.


----------



## Johnny V E

WOW


----------



## Mrschasintail

How do you know what we think?


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

I thought I was in right field but I clicked on this and ended up in left field.


----------



## txdukklr

best laugh of the day

one post and it's to tell us brazoria has bigger bucks then we think. No pics just a random statement.


----------



## Buckerup

The first post was the toughest one for me too!


----------



## berto

ive seen some nice ones come from here


----------



## deano77511

Is there really ?


----------



## dbarham

This thread is worthless without pics!






I took this one in the county back in 99


----------



## Pivo and kolache

Huh....who knew


----------



## saltwaterguy

I hunt Brazoria County and there are decent deer here! There would be bigger deer here if the potchers go away and people would actually let the deer grow past 3.5! As soon as they get past 13in people shoot them no matter their age! The place we mainly bow hunt has good deer but we pass on a lot of young bucks that are already over 13in trying to let them grow. Unfortunately the land owner beside us doesn't do that but the other land owner does.


----------



## txjustin

I also hunt in Brazoria county. We are MLDIII and bow only. We had a buck this year killed that scored 140. I've seen some good ones even though I didn't tag a buck this year.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Hey TXJUSTIN you dont have any spots on the lease in Brazoria County do you?


----------



## txjustin

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> Hey TXJUSTIN you dont have any spots on the lease in Brazoria County do you?


We don't. My friend's family owns the place and spots do not come open very often. 
I'll keep my ears open if I hear of anything in the area though.


----------



## Law Dawg

saltwaterguy said:


> I hunt Brazoria County and there are decent deer here! There would be bigger deer here if the potchers go away and people would actually let the deer grow past 3.5! As soon as they get past 13in people shoot them no matter their age! The place we mainly bow hunt has good deer but we pass on a lot of young bucks that are already over 13in trying to let them grow. Unfortunately the land owner beside us doesn't do that but the other land owner does.


 That goes on in most county's not just Brazoria.:headknock


----------



## Whitebassfisher

*Susie Byrd*, you have been officially welcomed to 2Cool! 
Now I am very opinionated, but feel that anyone posting on the bow hunting forum of 2Cool is probably too cool.


----------



## jaw216

These are all deer from the game camera in our backyard in Brazoria county. the first in last are actually this year pictures don't look at the date I never set it on that camera. This is just what I have on the computer here at work but goes to show there are some nice deer running around this area.


----------



## BretE

jaw216 said:


> These are all deer from the game camera in our backyard in Brazoria county. the first in last are actually this year pictures don't look at the date I never set it on that camera. This is just what I have on the computer here at work but goes to show there are some nice deer running around this area.
> 
> View attachment 2034001
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034009
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034017
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034025


How the hell do you ever get anything done with all those posts?....


----------



## gottagohntg

Is Brazoria County really even hunted for Whitetail? I gre up there and all we ever shot were pigs...


----------



## SwineAssassiN

gottagohntg said:


> Is Brazoria County really even hunted for Whitetail? I gre up there and all we ever shot were pigs...


I see reports of decent bucks shot there every year. I only bird hunt Brazoria, but I have seen some nice deer


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

A friend of mine shot this in Brazoria County.


----------



## hunterbabe

*A friend killed this one in Brazoria County*

2014 Brazoria County


----------



## deerhunter52

I'm a taxidermist in Brazoria County and it's a big secrete how nice they can get!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

